# Mesquite door help



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2017)

my sons house has a mesquite front door facing west. The bottom is looking sun faded and starting to crack. What would be best to seal or help this door with? @Tony@Brink @Schroedc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Barry, I think I would put some Spar varnish on it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2017)

Here in AZ outdoor furniture and doors take a beating. From what I've read, nothing really last for very long, An annual application of linseed oil is what I've heard recommended. You could apply spar varnish every year or so as well, but you would have to remove the old cracked finish before reapplying. The sun might not be as intense where you are though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

Whatever you put on there Barry is going to have to be reapplied every year or so I think. I've never heard of the linseed oil thing but that makes sense. You can tell the wood is starved for moisture. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2017)

The top part still looks good and shiny and healthy. You can see that in the picture. 

Ok spar or linseed oil that is the question. Boiled linseed oil?..


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2017)

@barry richardson


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> The top part still looks good and shiny and healthy. You can see that in the picture.
> 
> Ok spar or linseed oil that is the question. Boiled linseed oil?..


Yes. Wont be shiny though


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 24, 2017)

Power wash it first and you will be surprised how much of the weathered look out will eliminate. Then go with whichever finish you choose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Feb 24, 2017)

The powerwash idea is good, it'll help match up with the wood that doesn't have as much contact with the sun. As for the finish, I've never been a fan of spar varnish. The life of it in the sun is pretty sort. Watco used to have an exterior oil finish, that I think was a mixture of boiled linseed oil, and tung oil, I used to use it on pieces that would spend a lot of time outside....a semi annual "refresher" coat will help and it won't peel like spar varnish will.

Another thought, although I've never used it for furniture is "Tru-Oil"........I use it extensively on muzzleloading rifles I build, but again I'm just passing along the thought, I don't know how well it would stand up under desert sun.....and salt.

We live close to the Gulf in Alabama, the salt air and sun is a true test on any finish...

Good luck!

Larry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 24, 2017)

I used to own a log home in Santa Fe. The sun really wanted to eat those logs up. I put a generous coat of boiled linseed oil on every 3-4 years. Would have done it more often, but it was a 2 story house and a LOT of work. If that were my door I would apply BLO twice a year or more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 24, 2017)

Turns out that it's alder not mesquite but all the above is appreciated!


----------



## David Hill (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't think I 'd use Linseed oil at all. We usrd it on our house where I grew up, turns black! My Dad heard that it was "good"---NOT. It's not a permanent finish--- decays.
Instead (after using it some) I 'd be game to try Minwax sanding sealer several coats and then follow with poly. They make some thicker stuff (poly) so should build up quicker.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2017)

You might want to look at marine varnishes Barry, they'd be better designed to withstand sun and water damage. Might be a tad more spendy but also less likely to need to be redone so often. Don't have any personal experience there as I wouldn't attempt that finish on a west facing door to begin with, but... it would seem the most logical solution.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 24, 2017)

Have you thought about something like General Exterior 450? That's what I use on my outdoor signs. From what I've seen and heard, it stands up to sunlight pretty well. Has UV blockers in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2017)

Went with BLO. So far here's two applications and heading home. Leaving them the forward instructions to finish up. 


 

Thanks everyone for the great varied advices. They think I'm a wood wizard. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking good Barry! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2017)

When I get back up here with more time, may look at a more durable finish like what @JR Custom Calls @rocky1 or @David Hill all suggested

The seminar was great. Took a too large, closed mouth mountain lion form and altered to the right size and open mouth. The 22 yo that's doing it won World title last year with a leopard



Shot of the original CM head



View of the altered head



Nearing completion. They will sew it up Monday. So the skin is pinned in place w

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## David Hill (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow!
Really like that!
Not to take away from your beauty--one of the "kids" that grew up in my Practice has started his own Taxidermy business & hear he's pretty good---don't think he'll be at your level soon-- pretty high bar!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

